# Anyone in UAE



## DesertDog

Anyone else here?

Bright red and shiny T6 based in Khalifa City A, other side of the road to Al Raha.


----------



## toddy2

I might be moving out later this year, might be Saudi or morocco though, possibly returning to Libya if it gets sorted out.....


----------



## DesertDog

We left Libya in July last year before the $hit hit the fan. Awful place!


----------



## toddy2

I wouldn't dropping you a pm for an off board chat, to see your experiences in UAE, as I say might me moving later this year.


----------



## DesertDog

toddy2 said:


> I wouldn't dropping you a pm for an off board chat, to see your experiences in UAE, as I say might me moving later this year.


Go ahead, pleased to help if I can


----------



## nick_mcuk

I travel out to Dubai quite regular with work....I cover the whole of the Middle East & Africa


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I'm near you ! In Qatar .


----------



## Hassen

Anyone in Dubai


----------



## After_Shock

Yes I live in Dubai, been here 3 years.


----------



## rbj*rbj

I have been here now for 2 years
IN a selection of hired cars!


----------



## JamesRS5

I'm here in Jumeirah Beach Residence, Dubai. People here don't seem interested in car detailing, so long as the car looks clean and isn't covered in dust then they are happy. 

I've seen beautiful exotic cars being wiped over by the car park guy with his dirty scratch cloth and bucket of filthy water, it's a crime but the owners don't care less, it looks clean so they are happy.


----------



## fubu.05

JamesRS5 said:


> I'm here in Jumeirah Beach Residence, Dubai. People here don't seem interested in car detailing, so long as the car looks clean and isn't covered in dust then they are happy.
> 
> I've seen beautiful exotic cars being wiped over by the car park guy with his dirty scratch cloth and bucket of filthy water, it's a crime but the owners don't care less, it looks clean so they are happy.


Yeah it is horrible to see 

Just been banned by my building for cleaning, apparently I make the car park floor too dirty :wall:


----------



## tosh

My sister had the same problem; her solution was to move the car out of her space at the end, then use the rinse water and a rubber broom (like a large squeegee) at the end. 

ONR washes are the only thing you can really do in apartments without annoying the residents/staff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesRS5

They tried that with me and insisted I had to pay for the car park cleaning guy to wash my car. I stood my ground and asked them to provide a set of house rules which state I'm not allowed to wash my own car. 
I clean up after myself and squeegee the water down the drain, I also wash the car in a spot right next to the drain to make less mess. 
To be honest, the floor only looks wet this time of year, it's 45'C in the parking for the rest of the year so water evaporates off the floor in no time at all. 

I was detailing a friends car last week using the DA polisher, I got 2 offers to rectify an M3 and mustang while I was at it. Some people obviously care for their cars.


----------



## fubu.05

My solution... 20x30ft tarpaulin


----------



## Gussy

For those of you who are there - your car must get dusty in no time - is it a futile exercise trying to keep it clean?


----------



## WHIZZER

Dw will be on their first visit to Dubai later in the year .....


----------



## JamesRS5

It is a very dusty environment so keeping a just cleaned look is a challenge, you just need to clean often. With the gtechniq protection it does just need a quick hose over to make it look good again. 

I look forward to seeing DW over here, will that be at the exhibition centre during the car show? 
I can PM you my number if you need someone to take you out and show you the town, happy to help.


----------

